# NY plumber...



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Is this the same NY plumber here that recently posted a steamer replacment on Heatinghelp.com????


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Is this the same NY plumber here that recently posted a steamer replacment on Heatinghelp.com????














Pardon me?


----------

